# Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Hallo!

Mal noch ein Thread zum Thema "Essen" genauer gesagt eine Umfrage. Es kann auch um Getränke gehen.
Welche Küche mögt ihr am liebsten? Ich mag am liebsten die deutsche Küche (wobei das ja auch  mehr eine Mischküche ist), gefolgt von italienisch, griechisch,  türkisch, polnisch, asiatisch-chinesisch (europäischer Geschmack). Aber auch amerikanisch und Englisch mag ich zum Teil.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Orientalische Küche (Hebräisch, türkisch, Seidenstraße bis Afghanistan)

Ansonsten noch italienisch.

edit:
Die Auswahl ist komisch. Polnisch dabei, aber russisch nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

[X]Ich esse Alles.
Würde man mich zwingen bei einer Küche zu bleiben wäre es wohl dank Suppen und Saucen tatsächlich die Deutsche.
Ein Sashimi, ein anständiger Burger oder eine Pizza sind aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> edit:
> Die Auswahl ist komisch. Polnisch dabei, aber russisch nicht?


Polen ist näher!

Nein im Ernst... mußte das ja irgendwie eingrenzen sonstwird es unübersichtlich. Kann man ja für "andere" abstimmen und hier in den Kommentaren nennen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst... mußte das ja irgendwie eingrenzen sonstwird es unübersichtlich. Kann man ja für "andere" abstimmen und hier in den Kommentaren nennen.


Schon klar, aber die russische Küche ist sowohl in Deutschland als auch international bekannter und verbreiteter.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber die russische Küche ist sowohl in Deutschland als auch international bekannter und verbreiteter.


Meine Frau ist Polin.
Aber ich kenne auch viele Russen und einige Gerichte  welche mir auch gut schmecken.
Kennst du "Plov" ?

Bei der Bundeswehr hat mir damals ein russischer Kamerad Trockenfisch bzw Stockfisch zum probieren gegeben. War gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Jupp, kenne ich. Soweit ich weiß, ist das vor allem in den zentralasiatischen Ländern (Usbekistan) verbreitet. Da nimmt man dann auch gerne Lammfleisch.


----------



## Schori (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Die schwäbische Küche ist meine liebste.
Ich esse aber auch gerne Italienisch oder Asiatisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Prinzipiell bin ich Allesfresser, wobei ich eine Neigung zu Fleisch und Fisch habe - je nach Art gerne auch roh. 

Problem: Ich war 2014 zwei Wochen in Tokyo. Wer da Sushi gegessen hat will in Deutschland keins mehr bzw. nur noch das aus  den Restaurants dies wirklich drauf haben/da mithalten können und in denen man entsprechend wirklich schnell arm wird. 
Wenn ich hier die Qualität/Menge an Sushi essen will wie ich sie in Tokyo für 1000-1500 Yen (= ~10€) an der Straßenecke vom 80-jährigen Japaner bekomme zahle ich hier locker 30-40 Euro.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Da nimmt man dann auch gerne Lammfleisch.


Lamm und Hammel mag ich nicht. Nur Schwein, Geflügel (Huhn, Pute), Rind und Fisch. 
Innereien und Meeresfrüchte esse ich auch nicht.
Wild auch nicht... das hat so nen komischen Eigengeschmack. So streng.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Lamm und Hammel mag ich nicht. Schwein, Geflügel (Huhn, Pute), Rind und Fisch.
> Innereien und Meeresfrüchte esse ich auch nicht.


Lamm ist mMn das beste Fleisch überhaupt. 
Schwein, blutiges Fleisch und Meeresfrüchte esse ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Solange an einem Lebensmittel kein Maggi oder ähnliches Zeug ist ist es essbar.
Ist dieses dann noch gut zubereitet ist alles im Lot.


----------



## RtZk (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

An erster Stelle mit großem Abstand Deutsche Küche und dann gefolgt von Italienischer, vom Rest halte ich ehrlich gesagt wenig.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Mit Essen verhält sich das ein wenig wie mit Musikrichtungen; eben alles was gut is.
Deswegen kann ich das nicht so klar beantworten, zumal man auch alles probiert haben müsste, um das wirklich beurteilen zu können.

BTW, warum fehlt denn da eigentlich "Indisch"?


----------



## Arvanor (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Die italienische Küche ist bei mir Numero Uno aber mein Papa kommt ja auch aus Italien. Indische Küche ist auch sehr lecker. Griechisch mag ich auch sehr. Gerne Fisch aber auch mal nen geilen selbstgemachten Burger. Ich experimentiere auch gerne und solange es mir schmeckt, ist es mir eigentlich egal wo das Gericht herkommt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ein Mod war so freundlich und hat "Türkisch" noch der Umfrage hinzugefügt. Wenn er Zeit hat fügt er auch noch "Russisch" auf meinen Wunsch hin dazu. Mehr dann aber nicht... irgendwo müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden. Und es gibt ja noch den Punkt "anders".
Nachträglich kann man leider nicht mehr abstimmen. Und die Umfrage neustarten ging nicht. Wenn dann müßte man einen neuen Thread erstellen und den alten löschen. Aber das macht jetzt keinen Sinn mehr.
Dann lassen wir das hier so weiter laufen!


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Also meine Lieblingsküche ist die leckere. Wenn es lecker zubereitet ist, dann esse ich quasi alles. Egal ob vom Land, ausm Wasser oder der Luft, egal ob von Tier oder Pflanze. Und es darf auch gerne etwas schärfer sein. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit der Küche irgendwelcher Ureinwohner.

Nur lebende Tiere mag ich nicht essen. Nicht weil es mich ekelt, sondern weil ich sowas überhaupt nicht gut finde (siehe zb. noch lebendes aber schon bei lebendigem Leib zerstückeltes "Sushi").


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Als erstes ein paar Tortillas knabber. Gyros-Teller zum Hauptgang, Tiramisu als Nachtisch. Einen Jägermeister hinterher als Verteiler......wenn man dann unterwegs ist darf es auch gerne der Ouzu und ein Döner sein. Sushi dann am nächsten Morgen zum (ansonsten englischen) Frühstück  Hoffe, ich hab nichts vergessen 

Mal im Ernst: grundsätzlich esse ich vieles von deiner Vorauswahl....Sushi weniger und ich brauch auch keine Froschschenkel ^^ Ansonsten darf es ein bisschen abwechslungsreich sein. Ich esse sehr gerne Pizza, aber ich brauch die nicht drei Mal die Woche


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich esse alles was mir schmeckt und da ist es mir herzlich egal woher es eigentlich kommt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich Allesfresser, wobei ich eine Neigung zu Fleisch und Fisch habe - je nach Art gerne auch roh.
> 
> Problem: Ich war 2014 zwei Wochen in Tokyo. Wer da Sushi gegessen hat will in Deutschland keins mehr bzw. nur noch das aus  den Restaurants dies wirklich drauf haben/da mithalten können und in denen man entsprechend wirklich schnell arm wird.
> Wenn ich hier die Qualität/Menge an Sushi essen will wie ich sie in Tokyo für 1000-1500 Yen (= ~10€) an der Straßenecke vom 80-jährigen Japaner bekomme zahle ich hier locker 30-40 Euro.


Ich reise bald nach Japan und werde Sushi mal dort probieren, ich kenne Sushi schon von hier und hole es immer beim Japaner. Preisloich ganz ok, 6 Stück Vegetarisch für 2-3€ und bei denen mit Fisch 3-6€, geht auch teurer aber die teuren sind nicht immer die besseren  




INU.ID schrieb:


> Also meine Lieblingsküche ist die leckere. Wenn es lecker zubereitet ist, dann esse ich quasi alles. Egal ob vom Land, ausm Wasser oder der Luft, egal ob von Tier oder Pflanze. Und es darf auch gerne etwas schärfer sein. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit der Küche irgendwelcher Ureinwohner.
> 
> Nur lebende Tiere mag ich nicht essen. Nicht weil es mich ekelt, sondern weil ich sowas überhaupt nicht gut finde (siehe zb. noch lebendes aber schon bei lebendigem Leib zerstückeltes "Sushi").



Habe noch nie etwas von lebendigem sushi gehört, meinst du die Tintenfische bei denen sich die Arme bewegen wenn man Sojasauce drüber giesst? Die sind schon tot und das kommt von den Muskeln.

Bei mir ist es definitiv die Japanische Küche aber mehr als nur Sushi, habe bis jetzt auch noch Yuzu-Eis und Calpis probiert sowie Misosuppe, einfach der Hammer. Die Misosupe von meinem Stammjapaner, kann man das so sagen?, ist so gut das dich die Literweise essen könnte. Ist zwar nur als Vorspeise gedacht aber die 3,50€ inkl. Stükchen Lachs sind gut investiert. 

Esse aber ansonsten fast alles und wechsle auch gerne ab und mixe auch gerne selber ein paar Zutaten selber zusammen, die Italienische Küche kommt zwar auch hinundwieder vor, aber Pizza und Pasta werden langsam langweilig, auch wenn die italeische Küche mehr zu bieten hat.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste KÃ¼che?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie etwas von lebendigem sushi gehört,


Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. 


> ... meinst du die Tintenfische bei denen sich die Arme bewegen wenn man Sojasauce drüber giesst?


Ich meine Sushi mit Lebewesen die bei lebendigem Leib zerschnitten (oder auch nicht!), und die noch leben wenn sie serviert und gegessen werden.

Beispiel:

Fisch: YouTube
oder: YouTube

Lebender "Tintenfisch": YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Wenn es nur ums japanische Essen geht und man deswegen nicht direkt um die halbe Welt reisen möchte, sei ein Ausflug nach Düsseldorf empfohlen. Hier ist Deutschlands einzige Japantown und es gibt gute Restaurants und richtiges Sushi und natürlich sehr viele Japaner.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Achso, davon höre ich wirklich zum ersten mal obwohl ich seit Jahren vielen Youtubern folge die schon viel Sushi in ihren Videos gezeigt haben, ausser das.  Ich werde sie mal fragen ob sie sowas auch schon gegessen haben, ich vermute nicht.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ums japanische Essen  geht und man deswegen nicht direkt um die halbe Welt reisen möchte, sei  ein Ausflug nach Düsseldorf empfohlen. Hier ist Deutschlands einzige  Japantown und es gibt gute Restaurants und richtiges Sushi und natürlich  sehr viele Japaner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe davon gehört und wird sicherlich mal besucht, irgendwann, steht jedenfalls auf meiner "Besuchen" Liste


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Das ist echt abartig. Ein Glück, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr essen muss und das bis zum Morgen bereits vergessen habe.

Edit:
Wieso hat der Mod aus meinem Orientalisch einfach nur Türkisch gemacht? Da fehlt doch der größte Teil: kurdisch, libanesisch, persisch, hebräisch... und ja, da gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Die meisten kennen eben einfach nur den Döner.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die meisten kennen eben einfach nur den Döner.



Es ist Schade wenn aus einem Land nur ein Gericht bekannt ist, es sich aber umso besser verkauft.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Esse eigentlich alles, aber habe doch in den letzten Jahren die westliche Küche doch sehr zu schätzen gelernt, es geht einfach nichts über ein saftiges Steak mit Kartoffelspalten oder Ofenkartoffel mit Muttis Kartoffelcreme dazu und evtl. grüne Bohnen.

War einige Jahre mit 'ner Russin zusammen, und daher mag ich auch ganz gerne einige russische Gerichte, es säuft sich auch besser damit.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

International (ich esse alles) hab ich erst gesehen nachdem ich für Deutsche Küche gestimmt habe. Is noch zu Früh oder so...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wieso hat der Mod aus meinem Orientalisch einfach nur Türkisch gemacht? Da fehlt doch der größte Teil: kurdisch, libanesisch, persisch, hebräisch... und ja, da gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede.


Weil ich ihm gefragt habe ob er das machen kann. Die meisten in Deutschland kennen eher die türkische Küche. Außerdem hatte ich ja geschrieben das man irgendwo eine Grenzen ziehen muß in der Umfrage.
Und nein, ich kenne nicht nur Döner und Lahmacun.
Wir haben viele türkische Freunde. Und werden auch öfter mal zum Essen eingeladen. Sucuk mit Ei gebraten, Pide, Kömbe, Börek oder türkische Linsensuppe.  Nachtisch z.B. Baklavar.Sehr lecker!

Edit: Türkischer Schinken "Pastirma" auch sehr lecker. Auf frischen Brötchen oder Fladenbrot.

Und ich habe in den letzten Jahren das Getränk "Ayran" für mich entdeckt. Früher mochte ich das nicht. Ist eigentlich nur Wasser, Joghurt und etwas Salz. Trinke ich jetzt im Sommer sehr gerne. Schön gekühlt ist das sehr erfrischend.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Hummus und Falafel kennt jeder. 

Wenn ich koche, geht es mittlerweile auch meistens in diese Ecke. Mir sagen die verwendeten Gewürze am meisten zu. (Kümmel, Korriander, Knoblauch, Paprika, Kardamom, Chili)


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hummus und Falafel kennt jeder.


Hummus kenne ich, Falafel nicht.



> Wenn ich koche, geht es mittlerweile auch meistens in diese Ecke. Mir sagen die verwendeten Gewürze am meisten zu. (Kümmel, Korriander, Knoblauch, Paprika, Kardamom, Chili)


Die mag ich auch. Allerdings vertrage ich scharfes Essen es nicht mehr so. Nur ganz leichte Schärfe. Deswegen bin ich bei Chili sehr vorsichtig.
Oder Curry und Ingwer. Das wird  in Indien viel verwendet. Wir hatten uns mal indisches Naanbrot gekauft das war auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die meisten kennen eben einfach nur den Döner.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es ist Schade wenn aus einem Land nur ein Gericht bekannt ist, es sich aber umso besser verkauft.



Deutsche essen doch auch nur Sauerkraut und Bratwurst/Weißwurst


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Deutsche essen doch auch nur Sauerkraut und Bratwurst/Weißwurst



Du hast die Currywurst vergessen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Hieß es nicht immer, Deutsche wären Kartoffelfresser?
Deswegen weiß ich auch, wieso ich gar kein Deutscher sein kann. Ich mag Kartoffeln nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich mag Kartoffeln nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Zumindest nicht unverarbeitet. (als Pommes, Kloß, Kroketten usw.)



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es ist Schade wenn aus einem Land nur ein Gericht bekannt ist, es sich aber umso besser verkauft.



Dabei gibt es den in der Türkei gar nicht. Dort wird das Fladenbrot wie beim Dürüm gerollt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es den in der Türkei gar nicht. Dort wird das Fladenbrot wie beim Dürüm gerollt.


Richtig, der Döner Kebab kommt ja eigentlich aus Deutschland, auch wenn er von einem türkischen Gastronom erfunden wurde.^^


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es den in der Türkei gar nicht. Dort wird das Fladenbrot wie beim Dürüm gerollt.


Aber schon mit Fleisch und dem Rest wie bei uns drin oder? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Richtig, der Döner Kebab kommt ja eigentlich aus Deutschland, auch wenn er von einem türkischen Gastronom erfunden wurde.^^


Stimmt, also ist es eigentlich ein Deutsches Gericht oder ein Türkisches ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

"Fusion", wie eigentlich fast Alles was man heutzutage so an Essen kaufen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Fusion", wie eigentlich fast Alles was man heutzutage so an Essen kaufen kann.



Fusion soll eine bestimmte Küche sein? Oder einfach ein Mix aus irgenndwelchen Zutaten?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Fusionskuche – Wikipedia
Und das sind eben Döner Kebab, Chicken Tikka Masala und Co. im Grunde auch.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht immer, Deutsche wären Kartoffelfresser?
> Deswegen weiß ich auch, wieso ich gar kein Deutscher sein kann. Ich mag Kartoffeln nicht.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Zumindest nicht unverarbeitet. (als Pommes, Kloß, Kroketten usw.)


Ich mag alles was mit Kartoffeln zu tun hat.
Nur keine in der Mikrowelle aufgewärmten Salzkartoffeln oder Pellkartoffeln. Aber daraus kann man schöne Bratkartoffeln machen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Einmal in 2 Wochen kann ich auch Kartoffeln essen. Selbstgemachte Knödel können schmecken oder Kartoffelbrei, wenn man ihn gut würzt.

Ich liebe übrigens libanesisches Fladenbrot.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Knödel können schmecken oder Kartoffelbrei, wenn man ihn gut würzt.


Lecker. Auch Semmelknödel mit Speck und Zwiebeln. Dazu einen Braten und Sauce. Rotkohl.
Selbstgemachter Kartoffelbrei schmeckt am besten!



> Ich liebe übrigens libanesisches Fladenbrot.


Das kenne ich noch nicht. Nur das Standard Fladenbrot was man beim Türken kaufen kann.
Oder indisches Naanbrot.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Das ist anderes Fladenbrot. Ist dünn und nicht luftig. Beirut Brot hat in Langendfeld in NRW seine Fabrik. Hier ist das eigentlich recht verbreitet.
Käse mag ich auch sehr gerne, egal aus welchem Land. Käse ist wunderbar! 

Jetzt gibt es erstmal etwas Pizza vor dem Schlaf, da morgen das Frühstück ausfällt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das ist anderes Fladenbrot. Ist dünn und nicht luftig. Beirut Brot hat in Langendfeld in NRW seine Fabrik. Hier ist das eigentlich recht verbreitet.


Achso ok. Mal gucken wo man das kaufen kann.


> Käse mag ich auch sehr gerne, egal aus welchem Land. Käse ist wunderbar!


Ich mag auch fast alle Käsesorten.



> Jetzt gibt es erstmal etwas Pizza vor dem Schlaf, da morgen das Frühstück ausfällt.


Guten Appetit!


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Fusionskuche – Wikipedia
> Und das sind eben Döner Kebab, Chicken Tikka Masala und Co. im Grunde auch.



Achso, dann trifft das bei mir seh gut zu weill ich auch Zutaten aus verschiedenen Küchen mixe 

Wenn bei mir schon Käse gegessen wird dann meistens ein etwas würziger, wie der Gruyere oder Appenzeller, wenn man in der Schweiz wohnt weiss man wo es den guten Käse gibt 
Aber esse auch andere Sorten gerne ausser die Weichen Käse, der Geschmack sagt mir nicht zu und dann klebt es immer ein bisschen auf den Zähnen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Gaaanz ganz unterschiedlich. Ich liebe italienische Antipasti, Nudelgerichte, Risotto, Pizza. Persische Schmorgerichte. Türkische Antipasti und “BBQ“, israelisches Shakshuka, Falafel und Hummus, amerikanische Burger, Maisbrot und Kürbissachen, deutschen Sauerbraten und Kartoffelsalat, Sauerkraut, Knödel. Thai-Curry, japanisches Sushi und Okonomiyaki, koreanisches Kimchi, russischen Borschtsch, texanisches Chili...

Kurzum: ich könnte mich nie festlegen auf eine Lieblingsküche. Schon allein, weil es noch viel tu vieles gibt, was ich noch gar nicht probiert habe! Aber: das Leben ist zu kurz, um schlechtes Essen zu essen! Wobei auch eine simple Currywurst vom Imbiss ein Erlebnis sein kann, wenn der Laden sein Handwerk versteht!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber: das Leben ist zu kurz, um schlechtes Essen zu essen!


Richtig. Man muß ja auch noch was vom Leben haben! Gutes Essen gehört dazu.



> Wobei auch eine simple Currywurst vom Imbiss ein Erlebnis sein kann, wenn der Laden sein Handwerk versteht!


Das stimmt! Sie muß schon gut gemacht sein und schmeckt nicht überall gleich.


----------



## DARPA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Auf meinen vielen Reisen nach Asien hab ich gelernt, es gibt keine abwechslungsreichere Küche. Vorallem die authentische chinesische ist so vielfältig und raffiniert, man fragt sich immer, was kann jetzt noch kommen. Die Kombinationen an Zutaten sind immer wieder überraschend. 
Und alles sehr gesund. Ausserdem findet man an jeder Ecke kleine "Restaurants", die sich meistens auf etwas spezalisiert haben. Das vermisse ich immer in Deutschland. Da gibts fast überall das gleiche Angebot.
Ausserdem mag ich die Art zu essen, in Gemeinschaft, alles wird geteilt und ich finds cool mit Stäbchen zu essen. Ist irgendwie viel direkter und bewusster.

Shawarma oder Döner geht auch immer. Aber generell gibts wenig, was ich nicht mag (Rosenkohl :bäh: ).


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Auf meinen vielen Reisen nach Asien hab ich gelernt, es gibt keine abwechslungsreichere Küche. Vorallem die authentische chinesische ist so vielfältig und raffiniert, man fragt sich immer, was kann jetzt noch kommen. Die Kombinationen an Zutaten sind immer wieder überraschend.
> Und alles sehr gesund. Ausserdem findet man an jeder Ecke kleine "Restaurants", die sich meistens auf etwas spezalisiert haben. Das vermisse ich immer in Deutschland. Da gibts fast überall das gleiche Angebot.
> Ausserdem mag ich die Art zu essen, in Gemeinschaft, alles wird geteilt und ich finds cool mit Stäbchen zu essen. Ist irgendwie viel direkter und bewusster.


Ich hatte auch extra in der Umfrage geschrieben "Europäische Geschmacksrichtung" bei chinesischer Küche, weil das was wir hier in Chinarestaurants essen können ja an den westlichen Geschmack angepasst ist.
In China essen die ja ganz andere Sachen. Manche ekeln mich auch ehrlich angesagt an. Weil die quasi alles essen.


----------



## DARPA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Warst du schonmal in China?


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal in China?


Muß man dafür nach China reisen? Um sich darüber zu informieren? Wäre mir neu!


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Naja, also auf Hunde und Frühlingseier kann man wohl verzichten.^^


----------



## DARPA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Nichts kann eigene Erfahrung ersetzen. Glaube mir, man kommt meist mit anderer Meinung zurück, als der Erwartung die man vorher hatte. Das gilt für die meisten Regionen in der Welt. 
Ich hatte auch andere Vorstellungen und war mehr als positiv überrascht. Klar gibts auch unagenehme Sachen, aber gibts die nicht überall? 

Edit: War klar, dass die Hunde kommen. Das ist meist das erste von Leuten, die sich "informieren".


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Hunde und Katzen werden zwar nicht überall in China gegessen, aber in manchen Regionen. Die essen aber ziemlich alles. Die fressen ganze Landschaften leer. Und das hat mal ein Fernsehkoch festgestellt der durch China gereist ist.
Erstmal reise ich in solche Länder nicht und zweitens würde ich, auch wenn es unfreundlich wäre, manche Sachen prinzipiell ablehnen. Egal wie gastfreundlich die zu mir sind.
Und zu der traditionellen chinesischen "Medizin" könnte ich mir hier auch mal richtig auslassen... aber lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## DARPA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich will weder ein Land verteidigen noch diesen Thread raiden, aber für mich zählen eigene Erfahrungen mehr als Vorurteile und Fernsehsendungen.
Allein die Aussage, "ich reise in solche Länder nicht" halte ich für fragwürdig, ist aber deine Einstellung und das akzeptiere ich.

So, und jetzt wieder zum Essen. Bald isses soweit, dann gibts Rotbarsch zum Mittag. *froi*


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DARPA schrieb:


> So, und jetzt wieder zum Essen. Bald isses soweit, dann gibts Rotbarsch zum Mittag. *froi*


Guten Appetit!


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Um zu wissen, dass Hunde dort vor der Schlachtung erst mal geschlagen werden, um eine "potenzsteigernde" Wirkung zu erzielen, muss man auch nicht extra durch's Land gereist sein.
Aber ist halt von Region und Region unterschiedlich.
Nur das Zeug von gewissen Regionen will man halt lieber nicht essen.^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Bei Hund sehe ich ethisch erst Mal kein größeres Problem als z.B. bei Schwein. Ist bei uns halt nur nicht üblich. Für Pferd und Kaninchen muss man z.B. nur bis Spanien gehen damit es endgültig zu Normalität wird. Lecker ist es auch.
Was ich eigentlich nicht Essen wollte ist Haifischflosse, weil dafür in der Regel der Rest vom Hai wieder lebend ins Meer geschmissen wird, habe ich aber ein Mal aus Versehen in Japan gehabt -> schmeckt eh nicht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Atze Schröder hat mal gesagt:" Wären Adam&Eva Chinesen gewesen, dann hätten sie den Apfel weggeschmissen und die Schlange frittiert!"


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Hund sehe ich ethisch erst Mal kein größeres Problem als z.B. bei Schwein. Ist bei uns halt nur nicht üblich. Für Pferd und Kaninchen muss man z.B. nur bis Spanien gehen damit es endgültig zu Normalität wird. Lecker ist es auch.
> Was ich eigentlich nicht Essen wollte ist Haifischflosse, weil dafür in der Regel der Rest vom Hai wieder lebend ins Meer geschmissen wird, habe ich aber ein Mal aus Versehen in Japan gehabt -> schmeckt eh nicht.


Der Haifang sollte eh verboten werden, wie soll ein Hai sich fortbewegen wenn er keine Flossen hat?  Pferd und Kaninchen gibt es bei uns in der Schweiz überall, bei euch nicht? 


Headcrash schrieb:


> Atze Schröder hat mal gesagt:" Wären Adam&Eva Chinesen gewesen, dann hätten sie den Apfel weggeschmissen und die Schlange frittiert!"


 Hammer Spruch von ihm


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich will mich auch nicht als Moralapostel aufspielen und andere vorschreiben was sie zu essen haben.  Was für uns unnormal ist, ist wieder für andere normal. 
Aber was ich gar nicht mag sind Tierquälereien! Das werde ich richtig sauer!
Man kann ein Tier auch schnell und ohne großes Leid töten. Nur leider wird in ca 80% der Welt darauf geschissen. Und das schlimme ist man kann nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Klar gibt es auch solche Ausnahmen, wo man als Außenstehender sagt, das geht gar nicht (berechtigt oder nicht). Und wie gesagt, da findet man in allen Regionen was.

Traurig ist dann aber, dass diese Dinge in den Vordergrund geschoben werden, während der große Rest an Gerichten völlig normal und vorallem lecker ist. Aber in den Köpfen setzt sich fest, die essen eh nur Käfer und Ratten und den Rest verträgt unser Magen nicht. Dabei sieht die breite Realität ganz anders aus.

Interessant, dass Olstyle Kaninchen anspricht. Wusste gar nicht, dass dies diskussionswürdig ist. Für mich z.B. völlig normal, gabs in unserer Familie immer zu besonderen Anlässen.
Aber so ist das halt, Leben ist differenziert.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Olstyle Kaninchen anspricht. Wusste gar nicht, dass dies diskussionswürdig ist. Für mich z.B. völlig normal, gabs immer zu besonderen Anlässen.
> Aber so ist das halt, Leben ist differenziert.


Das ist für mich auch normal. In Südamerika essen sie Meerschweinchen. Für die normal... hier sind welche schockiert.

Da habe ich auch nichts gegen... solange Tiere nicht gequält werden!


----------



## chaotium (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Italienische Küche ist die Beste *-*  <3


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Pferd und Kaninchen gibt es bei uns in der Schweiz überall, bei euch nicht?


Traditioneller Sauerbraten wäre aus Pferd, ist aber mittlerweile tatsächlich ziemlich unüblich.
Das Bild finde ich immer wieder lustig:
https://pics.me.me/all-animals-want-to-live-where-do-you-draw-the-8180801.png


----------



## pedi (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

es geht nichts über die deftige, bayerische küche.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Hat jemand schon mal... (ist etwas eklig und deswegen im Spoiler)



Spoiler



Käfer und Insekten


 gegessen? 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich es jemals kann ist mir einfach zu eklig, sollte es jemals dazu kommen das ich kein Fleisch oder Fisch essen kann, dann werde ich lieber Vegetarier oder Veganer! (Nichts gegen die die es schon sind, aber ich wurde nicht als solcher erzogen!)


----------



## pedi (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

wenn man es nicht weiß........


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



pedi schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht weiß........



Das stimmt natürlich, wir wissen oft nicht was in unseren Lebensmitteln drin ist und ich will es irgendwie auch nicht wissen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal...


Die meisten unfreiwillig beim Radfahren.
Einen blau schimmernden Käfer in der Größe der Daumenkuppe vor ca. 10 Jahren bei der Bundeswehr, weil er Teil einer Wette war. Das war in der Tat nicht sehr appetitlich. 
Heuschrecken würde ich auch roh essen, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.

Aus der französischen Küche mag ich die Zwiebelsuppe, aber bitte ohne Frosch.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Hund sehe ich ethisch erst Mal kein größeres Problem als z.B. bei Schwein. Ist bei uns halt nur nicht üblich. Für Pferd und Kaninchen muss man z.B. nur bis Spanien gehen damit es endgültig zu Normalität wird. Lecker ist es auch.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich Schein und Rind essen kann, kann ich auch Katze und Hund essen 

Lieblingsküche:
- Schweiz / Österreich
- Mediterran
- Russisch


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aus der französischen Küche mag ich die Zwiebelsuppe, aber bitte ohne Frosch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nie probiert und auch nicht vor. Wobei ich das jetzt auch nicht im Ansatz eklig finde.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die meisten unfreiwillig beim Radfahren.
> Einen blau schimmernden Käfer in der Größe der Daumenkuppe vor ca. 10 Jahren bei der Bundeswehr, weil er Teil einer Wette war. Das war in der Tat nicht sehr appetitlich.
> Heuschrecken würde ich auch roh essen, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.
> 
> Aus der französischen Küche mag ich die Zwiebelsuppe, aber bitte ohne Frosch.



Stimmt beim Radfahren isst man tatsächlich mal ein paar Käfer ohne es zu wollen, aber einen Käfer wegen einer Wette essen würde ich nie. Aber Wetten sind Wetten, wer verliert muss seine Schuld einlösen


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich hätte mal wieder Bock aufn richtig geiles Rindersteak. Aber nicht blutig, das muss schon durch sein. Dazu Süßkartoffelpommes.
Das "beste" Rindfleisch der Welt soll ja das "Kobe-Rind" aus Japan sein. Aber sehr teuer:Kobe-Rind – Wikipedia


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Bock aufn richtig geiles Rindersteak. Aber nicht blutig, das muss schon durch sein. Dazu Süßkartoffelpommes.
> Das "beste" Rindfleisch der Welt soll ja das "Kobe-Rind" aus Japan sein. Aber sehr teuer:Kobe-Rind – Wikipedia



Oh Gott, dafür ist das Tier nicht gestorben, um nochmal ungebracht zu werden. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Bock aufn richtig geiles Rindersteak. Aber nicht blutig, das muss schon durch sein. Dazu Süßkartoffelpommes.
> Das "beste" Rindfleisch der Welt soll ja das "Kobe-Rind" aus Japan sein. Aber sehr teuer:Kobe-Rind – Wikipedia



Rindfleisch ganz durch?  Das ist doch zäh wie Leder! Ich bestelle es immer Medium und das Kobe rind kannst du soagr hier probieren, gibt ein paar Online Shops die es verkaufen, aber normal wenn du 100€ oder mehr das Kilo zahlst


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Polen hat eine Esskultur?  
Und seit wann haben Engländer eine Esskultur?
Da gibt es doch nur warmes Bier.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Polen hat eine Esskultur?
> Und seit wann haben Engländer eine Esskultur?
> Da gibt es doch nur warmes Bier.


Ich war mal in England genauer gesagt in London, und kann mich noch daran erinnern Pizza und gegessen zu haben aber ich weiss nicht was die Englische Küche bietet, was ist den typisches Englisches Essen?


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich war mal in England genauer gesagt in London, und kann mich noch daran erinnern Pizza und gegessen zu haben aber ich weiss nicht was die Englische Küche bietet, was ist den typisches Englisches Essen?


Fish&Chips, Baked Beans würde mir einfallen. Scones als Süßspeise, ach ja, Tee nicht vergessen [emoji14] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Rindfleisch ganz durch?  Das ist doch zäh wie Leder!


Ganz nicht. Gut durch. Das bedeutet für mich auf einer Skala von 1-10. 7-8. 



> Ich bestelle es immer Medium und das Kobe rind kannst du soagr hier probieren, gibt ein paar Online Shops die es verkaufen, aber normal wenn du 100€ oder mehr das Kilo zahlst


Das ist mir zuviel. Aber wenn mich jemand mal einladen würde... würde ichs gerne probieren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Fish&Chips, Baked Beans würde mir einfallen. Scones als Süßspeise, ach ja, Tee nicht vergessen http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji14.png


Oder "Sausages" zum Frühstück!


Wir waren  früher mal von unserer Schule aus, zu Besuch in einer Engländer-Grundschule (wir haben einige jetzt leerstehende Kasernen in der Stadt). Die hatten auch eine Kantine. Da gabe es zum Nachtisch so ne Art "Brownie" mit warmer Schokoladensauce. War echt lecker!


Apropos "Beans". Ich mag Kidneybohnen sehr gerne. Auch in "Chili con carne". Aber auch grüne Brechbohnen in der deutschen Küche. Schön in Fett geschwenkt (oder mit fettigen Parniermehl übergossen) zu Braten und Kartoffeln oder Knödeln. Mit ner schönen Sauce. Rotkohl mag ich aber auch dazu.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Als ich auf Zypern war, hatten wir auch englisches Frühstück. Ist kein Wunder, dass die oft Probleme mit den Cholesterinwerten haben. 

Ich mag rohes Fleisch nicht.

Bohnen esse ich auch oft mit Reis oder als Chili con Carne.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich mag rohes Fleisch nicht.


Das einzige rohe FLeisch was ich mag ist Mett. Aber das muß gute Qualität haben und darf nur wenig Fett enthalten. 
Oder Rindertatar mag ich auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Fish&Chips, Baked Beans würde mir einfallen. Scones als Süßspeise, ach ja, Tee nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tee war mir klar, mir ging es mehr um die Gerichte als Getränke und stimmt, sie sind für Fish&Chips sowie die Bohnen bekannt, hatte ich irgendwie ganz vergessen.  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz nicht. Gut durch. Das bedeutet für mich auf einer Skala von 1-10. 7-8.


Ist für mich schon zu zäh aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden  




> Oder "Sausages" zum Frühstück!


Sowas Fettiges zum Frühstück?  Nein Danke da bevorzuge ich eher ein Brötchen mit Käse oder Schinken oder ein Joghurt.




> Apropos "Beans". Ich mag Kidneybohnen sehr gerne. Auch in "Chili con carne". Aber auch grüne Brechbohnen in der deutschen Küche. Schön in Fett geschwenkt (oder mit fettigen Parniermehl übergossen) zu Braten und Kartoffeln oder Knödeln. Mit ner schönen Sauce. Rotkohl mag ich aber auch dazu.


Chili con Carne mag ich auch sehr gerne und dazu Reis oder Kartoffeln, sollte ich mal wieder kochen ist aber etwas aufwendig und dauert ein bisschen lange aber ich liebe es trotzdem


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sowas Fettiges zum Frühstück?  Nein Danke da bevorzuge ich eher ein Brötchen mit Käse oder Schinken oder ein Joghurt.


Da habe  ich keine Probleme mit. Wir machen am Wochenende auch mal gerne Rührei mit Bohnen und Bacon. Dazu frische Brötchen.





> Chili con Carne mag ich auch sehr gerne und dazu Reis oder Kartoffeln, sollte ich mal wieder kochen ist aber etwas aufwendig und dauert ein bisschen lange aber ich liebe es trotzdem


Ich mag Cili con Carne auch gerne mit Nudeln. Oder Brot. Meistens machen wir aber das Fertigzeug aus der Tüte. Also nur Hack anbraten, Wasser rein, Mischung rein und Bohnen rein. Richtig scharf essen wir das auch nicht!


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Fish&Chips


...mit Salz und Essig, serviert in der Zeitung von gestern. Und als Nachtisch irgendwas mit Minze. Oh ja, englische Küche ist schon was feines 

Ich hab heute Kibbeling gegessen, dass ist sozusagen die Version in lecker


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Chips mit Salz& Essig Geschmack schmecken gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich mag Cili con Carne auch gerne mit Nudeln. Oder Brot. Meistens machen wir aber das Fertigzeug aus der Tüte. Also nur Hack anbraten, Wasser rein, Mischung rein und Bohnen rein. Richtig scharf essen wir das auch nicht!


So kompliziert ist das Gericht nicht das es aus der Tüte kommen muss, stimmt schon dauert ein bisschen bei der Zubereitung, aber dieses Fertigzeugs aus der Packung kann nicht gut sein. 



DARPA schrieb:


> ...mit Salz und Essig, serviert in der Zeitung von gestern. Und als Nachtisch irgendwas mit Minze. Oh ja, englische Küche ist schon was feines
> 
> Ich hab heute Kibbeling gegessen, dass ist sozusagen die Version in lecker



Wurde die Zeitung nicht verboten um es als Verpackung zu nutzen? In Belgien weûrden die Pommes auch in Zeitungspapier gewicklet aber wurde dann verboten und es gibt es sauberes Papier das wie eine Zeitung bedruckt ist. Muss aber sichr mega "lecker" sein die Druckertinte der Zeitung und die ganzen Bakterien darauf in den Pommes zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Chili con Carne ist ja nun wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll und vor allem spart eine Gewürzmischung da 0 Zeit weil man eh ewig zum abschmecken hat. Sollte die Mischung tatsächlich ohne zusätzliche Tomate auskommen wird es schon eher ekelig.

Das Verbot vom Zeitungspapier war eine EU Sache, gilt also (noch) auch für England.
Ich habe schon in diversen Pubs lecker gegessen, auch ohne Essig und Minze.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ja ist schon länger verboten mit der Zeitung, aber immer für nen Spaß zu gebrauchen


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Chili con Carne ist ja nun wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll und vor allem spart eine Gewürzmischung da 0 Zeit weil man eh ewig zum abschmecken hat.


Nö. Die wir immer kaufen passt uns gleich vom Geschmack. Da brauchen wir nichts groß abschmecken.
Aber es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon wie ein "richtiges" Chili con Carne zu schmecken hat. Kann ja jeder so machen wie er es mag.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Chili con Carne ist ja nun wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll und vor allem spart eine Gewürzmischung da 0 Zeit weil man eh ewig zum abschmecken hat. Sollte die Mischung tatsächlich ohne zusätzliche Tomate auskommen wird es schon eher ekelig.
> 
> Das Verbot vom Zeitungspapier war eine EU Sache, gilt also (noch) auch für England.
> Ich habe schon in diversen Pubs lecker gegessen, auch ohne Essig und Minze.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Nö. Die wir immer kaufen passt uns gleich vom Geschmack. Da brauchen wir nichts groß abschmecken.
> Aber es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon wie ein "richtiges" Chili con Carne zu schmecken hat. Kann ja jeder so machen wie er es mag.



Also bei mir kommt, Hackfleisch, Pürierte Tomaten, Diverse Bohnen und anderes Gemüse sowie natürlich Chilis, dazu Reis, Gewürzmischungen mag ich nicht so sehr. Wie gesagt, nicht sehr kompliziert aber dauert ein bisschen. Ich tu das Hackfleisch nicht separat braten sondern als erstes in die Wokpfanne und dann die pürierten Tomaten sowie das Gemüse dazu. Regelmässig schön umrühren bei Mittlerer Stufe und nach 20-25min ist es fertig, je nachdem ob man frisches oder TK Gemüse nimmt.

Das Zeugs aus der Packung hat oft noch Sachen drin die willst du gar nicht wissen, von Geschmacksverstärkern bis zu anderen komischen Sachen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Zeugs aus der Packung hat oft noch Sachen drin die willst du gar nicht wissen, von Geschmacksverstärkern bis zu anderen komischen Sachen.


Ich weiß aber so gehts schneller. Man ist ja auch bequem.
Nudeln koche ich in 10 Minuten. In der Zeit habe ich auch das andere fertig. Also 10 Minuten.
Aber vielleicht machen  wir das auch noch mal komplett selber.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Eigentlich wird Chili recht lange gekocht. Man muss dann nur schauen, dass man frische Paprika etwas später dazu gibt, denn sonst verkocht sie komplett.
Es gibt kaum etwas, was ich öfters als Chili koche. Da kann man auch wunderbar mit den Zutaten variieren. Bei mir kommen jedenfalls keine Zwiebeln rein, obwohl ich die sonst für jedes Gericht verwende. Mit Knoblauch bin ich hier auch sehr vorsichtig. Gewürze dann nur pur und am liebsten Reis dazu.

Wenn ich das Koche, dann nehme ich den größten Topf, sodass ich immer 3 Tage etwas davon habe.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Koche, dann nehme ich den größten Topf, sodass ich immer 3 Tage etwas davon habe.


Das machen wir bei Eintöpfen ganz gerne. Oder wenn es z.b. Hühnersuppe gibt. Da essen wir an zwei Tagen von.

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich selber auch nicht so der leidenschaftliche Koch bin. Ich lasse mich lieber bekochen.
Naja, seitdem meine Frau wieder arbeitet und ich eher von der Arbeit zu Hause bin koche ich dann für meinen Sohn und mich natürlich auch. Aber eher so Einsteigersachen.
Würde ich alleine wohnen, dann würde ich glaube aber nicht groß kochen, sondern mehr auf Fertigsachen zurückgreifen.
Naja, vielleicht entwickle ich ja doch nochmal richtig Spaß am kochen und steigere das Level.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Manchmal bin ich auch faul, aber meistens koche ich extrem gerne. Das kann richtig viel Spaß machen. Außerdem kann man dabei so wunderbar improvisieren.  Also fange ich an und weiß noch gar nicht, welches Gericht es denn werden soll. Dann kommen spontan ein paar Ideen und man gibt so weitere Zutaten dazu. Ist fast wie wenn man Gitarre spielt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich habe mal Rührei mit Corned Beef und Kidneybohnen  gemacht. Das schmeckte gar nicht so schlecht.
Oder mal eine Chili con carne Pizza. Den Teig hatten wir aber selber gemacht. Einen Hefeteig.  Den verwenden wir immer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Teig habe ich bisher zu selten gemacht. Meine Oma macht so guten Pizzateig, dass ich es bisher nur einmal probiert habe. Ein Kuchen habe ich auch nur einmal probiert. Wurde ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Mutter. Sollte ich demnächst vielleicht öfters mal probieren. Teig wird nur durch Übung besser.

So, jetzt habe ich Hunger. Uhr sagt allerdings Schlafenszeit! Gute Nacht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Teig habe ich bisher zu selten gemacht. Meine Oma macht so guten Pizzateig, dass ich es bisher nur einmal probiert habe. Ein Kuchen habe ich auch nur einmal probiert. Wurde ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Mutter. Sollte ich demnächst vielleicht öfters mal probieren. Teig wird nur durch Übung besser.


Das kriegst du schon hin.



> So, jetzt habe ich Hunger. Uhr sagt allerdings Schlafenszeit! Gute Nacht.


Ich habe auch Hunger aber esse noch ne Kleinigkeit, weil ich mit leeren Magen nicht schlafen kann. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Würde ich alleine wohnen, dann würde ich glaube aber nicht groß kochen, sondern mehr auf Fertigsachen zurückgreifen.
> Naja, vielleicht entwickle ich ja doch nochmal richtig Spaß am kochen und steigere das Level.



Ich wohne alleine und koche wegen einer winzigen Koche nicht so gerne. hätte ich eine grössere Küche so wie damals in der Schule, dann hätte ich mehr Spass daran. Aber wenn man alleine lebt dann kocht man auch nur einfaches Zeugs  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Rührei mit Corned Beef und Kidneybohnen  gemacht. Das schmeckte gar nicht so schlecht.
> Oder mal eine Chili con carne Pizza. Den Teig hatten wir aber selber gemacht. Einen Hefeteig.  Den verwenden wir immer.



Die Pizza war sicher lecker, ich habe vor kurzem mal Wurst auf die Pizza getan, ich weiss eigetlich eine Todsünde aber war ganz ok.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nö. Die wir immer kaufen passt uns gleich vom Geschmack. Da brauchen wir nichts groß abschmecken.
> Aber es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon wie ein "richtiges" Chili con Carne zu schmecken hat. Kann ja jeder so machen wie er es mag.


Ja, richtiges Chili wird normalerweise mit Rindsfleisch zubereitet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Pizza war sicher lecker, ich habe vor kurzem mal Wurst auf die Pizza getan, ich weiss eigetlich eine Todsünde aber war ganz ok.


Ist ja nicht unüblich... es gibt ja auch Salami Pizza. Die ist soviel ich weiß sogar die beliebteste Pizza der Deutschen.
Beim Türken bekommt auch "Sucuk" Pizza. Die finde auch lecker!



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, richtiges Chili wird normalerweise mit Rindsfleisch zubereitet.


Ich kenne das nur mit Hackfleisch.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

[X] Polnisch, selbstgekocht is immernoch am besten 

[X] Griechisch schön Knobi und Schafskäse mit Oliven, ich muss mal wieder zum Griechen 

[X] Andere, @Headcrash was ist mit Indisch?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich wohne alleine und koche wegen einer winzigen Koche nicht so gerne. hätte ich eine grössere Küche so wie damals in der Schule, dann hätte ich mehr Spass daran. Aber wenn man alleine lebt dann kocht man auch nur einfaches Zeugs
> 
> 
> 
> Die Pizza war sicher lecker, ich habe vor kurzem mal Wurst auf die Pizza getan, ich weiss eigetlich eine Todsünde aber war ganz ok.


Wurst auf Pizza? In Italien ganz normal, und damit meine ich nicht die Badeorte...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> [X] Polnisch, selbstgekocht is immernoch am besten


Ich liebe Pierogi und polnische Kroketten. Oder Bigos. Machen wir auch selber!



> [X] Andere, @Headcrash was ist mit Indisch?


Es wurde schon mal deswegen nachgefragt. Hatte ich in der Umfrage vergessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, richtiges Chili wird normalerweise mit Rindsfleisch zubereitet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Und eigentlich, bei allem Rätselraten um den tatsächlichen Ursprung des Gerichtes, wird es vermutlich auch ohne Bohnen, Tomaten und erst Recht ohne Mais zubereitet. Und mit Rindfleischstücken, nicht mit Hack. Unser “Chili con Carne“ ist eine sehr deutsche Erfindung, aus den Kochbüchern von Dr. Oettker, Maggi und der Kreativität vieler tüchtiger Hausfrauen 

Aber ja, ich mag das “Alman Style Chili con Carne“ auch gerne, verwende aber keine Tütenwürzung. Zwiebeln und Knoblauch mit ein bisschen Tomatenmark, Paprikapulver, Kreuzkümmel und Oregano anbraten, Hackfleisch dazu, kurze Zeit später mit einer halben Tasse starken, schwarzen Kaffee (zwei Tässchen Espresso gehtnoch besser!) ablöschen, Kidneybohnen (mit Saft! Stärke!) dazu, köcheln lassen. Mit Tomaten bin ich eher sparsam, will ja in diesem Fall keine Tomatensuppe. Also vielleicht maximal eine Dose Pizzatomaten oder passierte Tomaten dazu, sonst eher mit Tomatenmark abschmecken. Mais nach Belieben, Paprika gehört dazu für mich nur als Gewürz oder in Form von Peperoni oder Jalapenos rein. Das ganze jetzt eine Stunde vor sich hin köcheln lassen, mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, Paprika, Chilli,  abschmecken - auch ein Stückchen dunkle Schokolade kann Wunder wirken, wenn der Geschmack noch nicht “voll“ genug sein sollte.

Und dann mit Beilage nach Wahl servieren. Ich mag gerne einen Klecks Saure Sahne, frischen bzw. TK Schnittlauch und ein paar milde Jalapenos aus dem Glas auf meinem Chili.

So, jetzt habe ich Lust Chili zu kochen. Leider hat meine Partnerin so gar nichts dafür übrig


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich Lust Chili zu kochen. Leider hat meine Partnerin so gar nichts dafür übrig



Danke! werde ich mal versuchen, allerdings gehts mir so wie dir, Frau mag kein Chilli und ist obendrein Vegetarierin


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Toll, jetzt habe ich auch Lust auf Chili.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und eigentlich, bei allem Rätselraten um den tatsächlichen Ursprung des Gerichtes, wird es vermutlich auch ohne Bohnen, Tomaten und erst Recht ohne Mais zubereitet. Und mit Rindfleischstücken, nicht mit Hack. Unser “Chili con Carne“ ist eine sehr deutsche Erfindung, aus den Kochbüchern von Dr. Oettker, Maggi und der Kreativität vieler tüchtiger Hausfrauen
> 
> Aber ja, ich mag das “Alman Style Chili con Carne“ auch gerne, verwende aber keine Tütenwürzung. Zwiebeln und Knoblauch mit ein bisschen Tomatenmark, Paprikapulver, Kreuzkümmel und Oregano anbraten, Hackfleisch dazu, kurze Zeit später mit einer halben Tasse starken, schwarzen Kaffee (zwei Tässchen Espresso gehtnoch besser!) ablöschen, Kidneybohnen (mit Saft! Stärke!) dazu, köcheln lassen. Mit Tomaten bin ich eher sparsam, will ja in diesem Fall keine Tomatensuppe. Also vielleicht maximal eine Dose Pizzatomaten oder passierte Tomaten dazu, sonst eher mit Tomatenmark abschmecken. Mais nach Belieben, Paprika gehört dazu für mich nur als Gewürz oder in Form von Peperoni oder Jalapenos rein. Das ganze jetzt eine Stunde vor sich hin köcheln lassen, mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, Paprika, Chilli,  abschmecken - auch ein Stückchen dunkle Schokolade kann Wunder wirken, wenn der Geschmack noch nicht “voll“ genug sein sollte.
> 
> ...


Werde ich die Tage mal versuchen. Von Kaffee habe ich gehört, teilweise auch etwas verwendet aber nie zum Ablöschen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, wir wissen oft nicht was in unseren Lebensmitteln drin ist und ich will es irgendwie auch nicht wissen


Ich habe einen Bekannten der Lebensmittel Chemiker ist, und der hat mal zu mir gesagt: "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir alles so in den Kopp kloppst würdest du garnix mehr essen." 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Aus diesem Grund am besten keine verarbeiteten Lebensmittel kaufen. Allein Zucker- und Salzgehalt stimmen dort schon gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Teilweise ist es aber auch Panikmache. Kann mich noch erinnern als es damals hiess, man dürfe kein Spinat mehr essen, weil da zu viel Nitrat drin war. Ist irgendwann verpufft. Dann ist Acrylamid angeblich krebserregend. Man dürfe keine Pommes mehr essen usw.
Oder Studien welche besagen das Milchprodukte angeblich krebserregend ist. Und ein Jahr später kommt eine Gegenstudie welche das wieder entkräftet.
Die Verbraucher werden auch verunsichert.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Bei verarbeiteten Lebensmitteln nimmt auch die Wertigkeit ab. Das zusammen mit einem zu hohen Salz- und Zuckergehalt sollte bereits abschreckend genug sein, wenn man sich gesundheitsbewusst ernähren möchte. Die ganzen chemischen Zusatzstoffe sind dann allerdings unzumutbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Teilweise ist es aber auch Panikmache. Kann mich noch erinnern als es damals hiess, man dürfe kein Spinat mehr essen, weil da zu viel Nitrat drin war. Ist irgendwann verpufft. Dann ist Acrylamid angeblich krebserregend. Man dürfe keine Pommes mehr essen usw.
> Oder Studien welche besagen das Milchprodukte angeblich krebserregend ist. Und ein Jahr später kommt eine Gegenstudie welche das wieder entkräftet.
> Die Verbraucher werden auch verunsichert.



Liegt halt daran, dass es kaum/keine unabhängige, sprich: nicht von wirtschaftlichen Interessengruppen finanzierte, Forschung im Lebensmittelsektor (oder auch im medizinisch-pharmazeutischen Bereich) gibt. Eine tatsächlich freie Wissenschaft (frei im mehrfachen Sinne: z.B. frei von wirtschaftlichen Zwängen ihres Handelns, frei von Ideologie - also gesellschaftlich-ökonomischen Interessen und Prägungen - etc.) gibt es leider nicht. Aber nur, damit das niemand in den falschen Hals bekommt: Diejenigen, die sich darüber lauthals echauffieren und dann sowieso nur noch das glauben, was ihnen genehm ist, sind natürlich ebenso wenig frei von Ideologie. Es gibt keine völlige Neutralität.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wurst auf Pizza? In Italien ganz normal, und damit meine ich nicht die Badeorte...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Wieder was neues gelernt  


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt habe ich auch Lust auf Chili.


Na dann, guten Appetit 



Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bekannten der Lebensmittel Chemiker ist, und der hat mal zu mir gesagt: "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir alles so in den Kopp kloppst würdest du garnix mehr essen."
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Ich habe mal herausgefunden aus was Vanillearome hergestellt wird, ich sag es mal besser nicht, aber seitdem habe ich aufgehört Vanillearoma zu essen und echte Vanille gekauft bze nur Lebensmitte mit echter.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund am besten keine verarbeiteten Lebensmittel kaufen. Allein Zucker- und Salzgehalt stimmen dort schon gar nicht.


Richtig  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Teilweise ist es aber auch Panikmache. Kann mich noch erinnern als es damals hiess, man dürfe kein Spinat mehr essen, weil da zu viel Nitrat drin war. Ist irgendwann verpufft. Dann ist Acrylamid angeblich krebserregend. Man dürfe keine Pommes mehr essen usw.
> Oder Studien welche besagen das Milchprodukte angeblich krebserregend ist. Und ein Jahr später kommt eine Gegenstudie welche das wieder entkräftet.
> Die Verbraucher werden auch verunsichert.


Stimmt auch wieder, Wasser kann ungesund sein, Bio soll besser sein, dies und das kann Krebs verursachen, usw. man weiss manchmal einfach nicht was man noch essen soll


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngePdY_v0Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Meinen Wurzeln, und meinem bewohntem Land endsprechend Italienisch und Deutsch^^
Aber bei Tomaten vorsicht der Grüne Wuchsstängel begünstigt Krebszellen...Momentan Tomaten mindern das Krebs Risiko.. was soll ich nur Tun.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibbL1WltucY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Mir gefallen beide Videos: Spiegelei auf Brot hatte  ich schon lange nicht mehr, "Ich suche sie solange bis ich sie finde"  Dann kann er hoffen wenn der Supermarkt nicht so gross ist


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Spiegelei auf Brot hatte  ich schon lange nicht mehr


Einfach aber sehr lecker! Für mich muß das Spiegelei aber beidseitig angebraten sein.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich hole nochmal diesen Thread wieder hoch.

Kennt jemand von euch das türkische Getränk Ayran?
Ich finde das schmeckt jetzt gerade im Sommer schön gekühlt  richtig gut.
Da ist  Joghurt, Wasser und etwas Salz drin.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Klar, ist Standard zu nem guten Döner


----------



## Krautmausch (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Italienisch, mexikanisch, karibisch, indisch, japanisch, koreanisch und natürlich die gute alte deutsche Hausmannskost. Karibisch ist eine total leckere Mischung verschiedenster Geschmacksrichtungen, weil dort alle möglichen Kolonial- und Handelsrouten zusammen liefen, mit einer ganz eigenen typischen Gewürzmischung. Und koreanisch ist kriminell unterbewertet, wenn man mal verrückte Traditionsmahlzeiten wie Oktopusköpfe außenvor nimmt, denn die Koreaner machen mittlerweile auch extrem geiles Grillfleisch (Korean BBQ) und paniertes Hühnchen (da ist KFC ein Witz dagegen). Einen guten Burger lehne ich auch nicht ab, aber da hört meine Liebe für amerikanisches Essen schon auf; generell sind die Amerikaner eher dafür bekannt, anderer Länder Essen zu ruinieren. Echtes Thai oder vietnamesisch ist mit dem Asia-Imbiss-Zeug in Deutschland nicht zu vergleichen und steckt voller Koriander, und ich gehör zu den Menschen, die da nur Seife schmecken, ansonsten würd ichs wahrscheinlich auch mögen. Döner kann ich übrigens überhaupt nichts abgewinnen, im Normalfall ist das Fleisch nicht toll, das Brot zu trocken und hart, der endlose Berg Weißkraut und Rotkraut langweilig, und die Soßen eher ekelig. Jedes authentische griechische Pita Gyros ist einem Döner haushoch überlegen (und leider in Deutschland schwer zu finden, beim Dönermann schmeckt das Pita Gyros meistens genauso wie Döner). Wenn mich mal irgendjemand zum Döner schleppt, bestell ich Pizza.


----------



## Krautmausch (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen &amp; Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, richtiges Chili wird normalerweise mit Rindsfleisch zubereitet.



D̶u̶m̶m̶e̶  arrogante Texaner halten ihren komischen Gulasch für Chili, aber sie haben nicht die Definitionshoheit darüber, was Chili ist oder was kein Chili ist. Der Ursprung von Chili liegt in der Arbeiterklasse der lateinamerikanischen Bevölkerung Nordmexikos und der Südwest-USA, möglicherweise mit Einflüssen von Gerichten von Ureinwohnern, und dementsprechend wäre es lächerlich anzunehmen, dass nur ein bestimmtes Fleisch in einer bestimmten Form verarbeitet werden darf und kein Gemüse hinein gehört. In Wirklichkeit war es wahrscheinlich schon immer ein Reste-Eintopf oder ein "was wir gerade da haben"-Eintopf, und gerade deswegen kann sich auch niemand darauf einigen, was hinein gehört und was nicht, und genau deswegen kann man im Prinzip alles hinein kippen, was man will, solange es am Ende ein rötlicher, deftiger, würziger Eintopf ist. Hierzulande gibt es auch keine klare Definition für Gemüseeintopf mit Fleischstückchen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Heute was vom Pizzamann bestellt.
Tomatensauce, Käse, würziges Lahmacun Gehacktes, Zwiebeln und Oliven. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute was vom Pizzamann bestellt.
> Tomatensauce, Käse, würziges Lahmacun Gehacktes, Zwiebeln und Oliven.
> 
> 
> ...



Pfui, so S ........ . 

Gesund ist sowas nicht, frisch machen ist immer besser. 

Gut ich bin ehrlich, einmal im Monat lange ich auch mal zu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Was macht denn der Pizzamann deiner Meinung nach anders/schlechter als der Durchschnittshaushalt? Außer dass die Gastro-Pakungen von Metro und Co. größer sind als die Supermarktware? @Adi1


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Pfui, so S ........ .
> 
> Gesund ist sowas nicht, frisch machen ist immer besser.
> 
> Gut ich bin ehrlich, einmal im Monat lange ich auch mal zu.


Einmal die Woche gibt es bei uns Fastfood.
Das lassen wir uns auch nicht nehmen.
Sonst kochen wir selber.
Morgen gibt es z.B. Pellkartoffel mit Hering.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Pizzamann deiner Meinung nach anders/schlechter als der Durchschnittshaushalt? Außer dass die Gastro-Pakungen von Metro und Co. größer sind als die Supermarktware? @Adi1


Teilweise nehmen sie billigen Käse der nach nichts schmeckt. Aber den gibt's auch im Supermarkt^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Pizzamann deiner Meinung nach anders/schlechter als der Durchschnittshaushalt? Außer dass die Gastro-Pakungen von Metro und Co. größer sind als die Supermarktware? @Adi1



Ich glaub, es geht eher darum, dass man zu den meisten Mahlzeiten nichts essen würde, das so viele Kohlenhydrate, Käse und potenziell Fett (wenn man z.B. einen Haufen Salami drauf haut) wie Pizza enthält. Pizzamannpizza ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, aber Pizza ist grundsätzlich nicht sonderlich gesund, vorallem nicht die nach deutschen Gewohnheiten mit haufenweise Belag und Käse.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Ich esse am liebsten deutsch, italienisch, thailändisch/vietnamesisch und chinesisch

Da bei mir aber so viele Thais/Vietnamesen sind komme ich zum Chinesen relativ selten. Im Endeffekt ist das aber sowieso beinahe das selbe.

Türkisch esse ich natürlich auch. Auch wenn ich einen Lieblingsdönerladen habe, der frisches Brot backt, verschiedene vegetarische Döneralternativen anbietet schafft es das Türkische nicht in meine Lieblingsküche. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass sich meine Erfahrungen mit der türkischen Küche auf Döner Kebab, Dürum Kebab, Antipasti-Döner, Pide und Borek beschränken.

Beim US-amerikanischen beschränke ich meist auf den Burger. Das wars dann auch schon. Pommes, Krautsalat, Steak & Burritos usw. zählen ja nicht als US-amerikanische Küche. Pommes kommen z.B. aus Belgien.



Krautmausch schrieb:


> nach deutschen Gewohnheiten mit haufenweise Belag und Käse.


deutsche Gewohnheit? Ich dachte haufenweise Belag und Käse ist die amerikanische Gewohnheit
Ich mag meine Pizza am liebsten klassisch mit Tomate, Salami, Schinken und evtl. Peperoni. Ansonsten aber auch Pizza Hawei. Selten auch mal ne vegetarische Pizza.



			
				RyzA schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand von euch das türkische Getränk Ayran?
> Ich finde das schmeckt jetzt gerade im Sommer schön gekühlt richtig gut.
> Da ist Joghurt, Wasser und etwas Salz drin.


Natürlich, das gehört irgendwie zur Allgemeinbildung unter Döneressern. Meins ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Essen & Trinken - Was ist eure liebste Küche?*

Morgenländisch.


----------

